# VI Member Daniel James Live Streaming his Air Session



## jonathanparham (Jul 12, 2017)

Admin,
let me know if this should be moved or deleted. Daniel, who contributes occasionally on this forum, is live streaming his AIR session this morning. He has a morning session, afternoon session, then one session tomorrow


----------



## dannymc (Jul 14, 2017)

what does that mean exactly? is he recording his new album there or something? 

Danny


----------



## jonathanparham (Jul 14, 2017)

dannymc said:


> what does that mean exactly? is he recording his new album there or something?
> 
> Danny


He cannot disclose the project. BUT he, Andrew Osano, and Anne Denne(?) have composed cues for some much larger project and it has the budget to do some live recording at Air Studios. He's documenting the progress. I discovered he and Andrew on youtube and facebook and have been following them for a year or so. For Daniel, it's as if he's been documenting his progress online since 2014 or so. It's like a video diary of sorts


----------

